# Canada Bus Crash Leaves 56 Injured



## MrFSS (Aug 29, 2014)

VANCOUVER, British Columbia – A bus carrying Asian tourists rolled over on a mountain highway in British Columbia on Thursday, leaving dozens of people injured, six of them critically, police say.

[SIZE=17.3333339691162px] [/SIZE]

*[SIZE=17.3333339691162px]Story*http://www.foxnews.com/world/2014/08/28/canada-bus-crash-injures-dozens/[/SIZE]


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Aug 29, 2014)

That coach is a H3-45 often used by celebrities and the wealthy as private motorhomes or as tour buses like in this case. It is possible the world's tallest single-deck bus but is known for good reliability and traction. H is for High.

I agree with news agencies that it is unlikely the crash was caused by speed since the big tall coach is obviously quite slow and lumbering. Mechanical problems? Maybe they didn't maintain it properly, but I don't think it's very unreliable. Probably driver error driving that big tall thing on the Coke.

I don't see any photos of the coach rolled over and I don't think they would have put it back upright so quickly after the accident. Reports are confusing because they say the coach rolled even though all photos show it upright.

Glad no one died.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Aug 30, 2014)

Swad, have you driven any vehicle besides your econobox on the open road? Anything large? A bus? A Semi? A real straight truck? Even a moving truck?

I once drove a Volvo dump truck that wasn't loaded with a D16 650 hp motor. Believe me, size does not always restrict people from stupid amounts of speed.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Aug 30, 2014)

But a speed governor does restrict people from stupid amounts of speed.

As for me, only a moving truck.


----------



## railiner (Aug 30, 2014)

The speed governor controls only the top speed. It doesn't prevent someone from driving too fast for given conditions, such as road curvature, visibility, traction, traffic, etc....that is still controlled (for the time being), by the driver....


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Aug 30, 2014)

So, apparently someone decided to go too fast on a mountain highway that has a lot of traffic?


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Aug 30, 2014)

Moving trucks are just vans with boxes on them. They don't weigh that much more than a large pickup actually. I drove a GMC ban based one two days ago. God I hate those things. There's a reason why I always rent a 26' Freightliner from Ryder to do specials. What can I say? I moved warehouses.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Aug 30, 2014)

I agree, no fan of those.


----------

